

Make a Digital Valentine the Way You Used to Make a Paper One - codybrown
http://www.scrollkit.com/s/317/

======
cws
I don't understand why it took so long for someone to put out a drag 'n drop
webpage editor that's this easy to use. This is what I always wanted
Dreamweaver to be like.

------
codybrown
Some examples so far:

<http://www.scrollkit.com/s/297/> <http://www.scrollkit.com/s/324/>

And templates:

<http://www.scrollkit.com/s/301> <http://www.scrollkit.com/s/313>

------
raimondious
FYI, the link to the classic valentine template in this page goes to
scrollkit.com without the www, which does not exist.

~~~
kateray
Yeah, we've been having some really bizarre DNS problems, that I've never
encountered before. Thanks for letting us know though.

------
Torrents
Why does the river of love template require a password?

~~~
kateray
Whoops! I've fixed it

------
webbruce
Huh

